
Lyft is building a self-driving car, opens Palo Alto office - ljlolel
https://medium.com/@lvincent/introducing-level-5-and-our-self-driving-team-705ef8989f03
======
joelrunyon
Am I the only one that feels Lyft needs to significantly improve their app?

Uber has a lot of issues & I'd like to use them less, but their app is just
_better_. The pins show up in the right place, the maps seem more accurate and
the ux in general is more streamlined & easier to follow.

I know Lyft/Uber are having the driver wars, but it seems like the apps should
be at parity (at least) and Uber is bar far better to the point that I
actually like Lyft more, but use them less because the app is that much worse.

Is it just me?

~~~
liveoneggs
the uber app is often broken for me and drivers complain about it
freezing/crashing constantly.

lyft has worked every time I've used it.

~~~
theak
Agreed. In my case at least, Lyft works really well but the Uber app has
issues.

Phone calls in Uber to drivers have also never gone through, and their support
is always unhelpful, so I've been a loyal Lyft user just because their app has
worked more reliably.

